
Show HN: Diamond – Full-stack web-framework in D - bausshf
https://github.com/DiamondMVC/Diamond
======
bausshf
Okay, so I figured I'd give a little back story to the project and feel free
to ask anything too!

So the project initially started back in 2016 and I originally just made it as
an alternative template engine to the template engine in vibe.d, because I
didn't like the style of their "Diet" templates and came from an ASP.NET
background, so I wanted to make something that was in the style of razor and
then I just kept adding features onto it, until it eventually became a MVC
Framework, then I kept missing certain features that I would implement in
sites, instead of having generic solutions, so I figured I might as well add
them to the framework and that's how Diamond went from just a MVC / Template
Framework to a full-stack web-framework.

There's still a lot of work to be done, but it's most definitely usable.

I want to thank everyone who's shown interest in the project as I've spend a
lot of time on it and I'm currently the only person working on it and I have
nobody backing me with funding or anything, so hosting of the website,
development of the framework etc. is all done by me so far!

------
rambojazz
I think... if you're making a web framework you should at least have a routes-
controller-view helloworld example in you README.

~~~
bausshf
Thank you for the input, I will do that as soon as possible.

~~~
bausshf
There has now been added examples on controllers, views and models.

------
52-6F-62
I'm intrigued. I've previously considered D and vibe.d for a web project, but
ultimately went with something else.

I'm curious what a project might look like in completion. Are there any
examples? The repo is currently empty...
[https://github.com/DiamondMVC/Examples](https://github.com/DiamondMVC/Examples)

~~~
bausshf
The website itself is made with Diamond and the repository can be found here.
[https://github.com/DiamondMVC/Diamond-
website](https://github.com/DiamondMVC/Diamond-website) \-- I haven't come
around to made some examples due to my small amount of time, but eventually I
hope I can make a little time to make some good examples.

~~~
dom96
Seems the website itself isn't loading?
[http://diamondmvc.org/](http://diamondmvc.org/)

~~~
bausshf
Thank you, it should be up and running again

------
jordigh
I love how fast D websites can be!

[http://diamondmvc.org/](http://diamondmvc.org/)

~~~
ByThyGrace
It lists " _Security (CSRF Protection, Validation, Cryptography, SSL, Network
etc.)_ " as a key feature, but
[https://diamondmvc.org/](https://diamondmvc.org/) doesn't load...

~~~
bausshf
It's hosted on a small shared vps and I don't have a ssl certificate so
there's no https for it. Once I can afford that and a better host it'll exist
of course. I have no fundings and everything related to it comes out of my
pocket as of now.

~~~
ben-schaaf
Why not use letsencrypt?

~~~
bausshf
I'll look into it

------
greatNespresso
Got a 502 error on github, HN effect ?

~~~
bausshf
Seems to work fine for me

------
rw
Why the hard dependency on MySQL?

~~~
bausshf
Well, it's not a hard dependency. Diamond works fine without MySQL, it only
depends on the mysql-native library, but not on MySql itself. It's fairly
light-weight, so it has no big impact on the framework itself.

------
festivemanner
Very nice!

